# Mud grips.



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Has any one suggestions for a reliable product for use on muddy , wet fields to enable traction. One of FWD vehicles faults.

Dave p


----------



## monkton (Dec 10, 2007)

Lay your hands on a couple of those commercial bread trays and cut the base out. Excellent. Light, easy to clean, good grip, flexible, cheap.


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Tow a Jeep \/


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

I go with the bread crates -- excellent and cheap


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

I got a set of Pyramid Grip Kings a couple of weeks ago (not from the site linked...do a search & they're available for £15 elsewhere).

Co-incidentally I got well bogged in last weekend, and using the grips the van absolutely flew out.

Roll up in a handy bag to take up no space at all.


----------



## LoueenCo (Oct 23, 2008)

One of the standard tricks is to park the van on the cut up bread trays so that you don't sink in over a few days. When you are ready to move off you then have a rolling start on top of the grass.

MikeCo


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

As already said bread crate bases.

I got 3 bread crates and made 6 pads with them. I now park all 6 wheels on them and so far we have been ok on wet grass.


Richard...


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

So the answer is to use ones loaf. :roll: :roll: :roll: and not waste any dough. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## DustyR (Jan 26, 2009)

*Mud grips*

After reading posts regarding use of bread trays, I enquired at my local corner shop bakers yesterday and asked if he had any damaged ones he could let me have, but he just gave a couple of good ones to me for nothing after I told him what I intented using them for. A brilliant solution for free, although if word gets around there could be a market for these otherwise uninteresting crates. Look forward to seeing just how effective they are on soggy grass pitches. Thanks for the Tip.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

We bought some Griptracks at the Newark show but as stated earlier Pyramid now do a cheaper (but maybe of lighter construction) version  . We haven't had to use them yet but have heard good reports about them. We also have a selection of plastic mats, wooden planks and those rubber holey mats - only a couple of quid each from Wilkos.

A few years ago the bakeries were very protective concerning their bread trays and threatened to prosecute anyone found with stolen ones  not sure if anyone was ever caught - perhaps they are considered more a disposable item these days.

Steve


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

bread bases for me worked a treat for us at borough bridge this weekend. i prefer greggs


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

prefer Mother's Pride meself


----------



## jimplim (Apr 29, 2008)

*bread trays*

 been to dorset have we ? bread trays were excellent there.Mothers pride :wink:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

What a tight lot you are :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## Bobfiggis (Mar 30, 2008)

Machine Mart sell the "rubber holey" mat in 914mm squares for £20 (OK a bit more expensive than bread crates)
Cut into 3 strips and then cut 1 in half and you have two standing pads and 2 "runways" which together give over 1 metre of grip. 

As they are flexible they are easier to store - try them in the gas locker around the cylinders - unless you have the 11kg ones!


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> We bought some Griptracks at the Newark show


"Griptracks" were useless for us.

We use the sort of surface C&CC use on their "hardstandings". Bought a piece from local Gaden centre and sawed them into strips.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

As well as 'bread pads' at the rear end I use temporary plastic garden paths for the front driven wheels. These lay down like caterpillar tracks and extend abour 3 or 4 feet in front of the wheels. This method allows a few feet to get the van rolling and avoid wheelspin which will dig a hole in seconds.

The real trick is to park on the pads or tracks as you *arrive* on site to keep the wheels from sinking in the first place. Even if its sunny and the ground is dry the weather can change very quickly and the ground turn to mush overnight.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I only use Kingsmill trays!!!


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Spacerunner said:


> The real trick is to park on the pads or tracks as you *arrive* on site to keep the wheels from sinking in the first place. Even if its sunny and the ground is dry the weather can change very quickly and the ground turn to mush overnight.


Oh, I agree. Having said that I think the real trick is not to choose a godforsaken site where the hardstanding is so overgrown that you miss it by a foot and get bogged down before you ever get into position :roll: . Or where your booked hardstanding is at the far end of a 200yd muddy field that you need to drive across. I'm still scarred from our bank-holiday escapade to Anglesey...

Knowing that the gripkings got me out of that made them a worthwhile purchase for me, particularly as they'd only arrived in the post a couple of days earlier!


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Telbell said:


> > We bought some Griptracks at the Newark show
> 
> 
> "Griptracks" were useless for us.
> ...


Hi,
The Griptracks I referred to are the rope ladder and blocks type for when you are actually stuck 

I agree that the thin yellow plastic ones also called griptracks are useless!

Steve


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Peter wrote--As well as 'bread pads' at the rear end I use temporary plastic garden paths for the front driven wheels.

Peter, are these the ones that are sold as garden track? If so, I have wondered about using them but was not sure if they would take the weight of a motorhome. What size are they when rolled up/packed away?

The Gripkings look good too, does anyone know what size they are when packed away?


----------



## dwwwuk (Dec 31, 2005)

I bought some grip tracks (the rope ladder type) and not sure if I wasn't using them correctly but didn't have any luck when I got stuck in the mud at a CC rally (Northern Centres) on August bank holiday weekend.

Ended up getting towed out by a really kind 4x4 driver and the RAC who loaned a tow rope after the original one broke (!).

To be honest it really put me off parking on grass when it's wet - ironically got about 30 metres from where I pitched and got stuck about 30 cm from the tarmac track!

key problem was the wheels had dug in and I couldn't get it to get any grip on the grip track.

Went to Appleby on hard standing on the way back (Wildrose Park - highly recommended) and it was another world 

Anyone managed ok with griptracks when stuck as it would be great to know what I did wrong? (!) I hoped my £50 investment would save the day...

David


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

we use the Milenco heavy duty grip mats (black not the puney yellow things) and we always park on them as soon as we arrive, that way we have traction when setting off.They have never failed us yet.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

The primary reason for my post was that i got stuck at Donington park and then at Clumber Park. Each time i put my ramps and or other items under the wheels. Each time was unsuccessfull.

These are the only two occasions in over 40 years of driving that i have got stuck.

Thanks for all your replies
dave p


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

dwwwuk said:


> Anyone managed ok with griptracks when stuck as it would be great to know what I did wrong? (!)


Might be comparing apples with pears as mine are on a rope but approx 7"x2"x1" blocks of yellow plastic (and were only £15!).

Potentially more by good luck than management, I hammered (rubber mallet) the first one tight into the wheel mud and for belt & braces rammed a nearby 4 inch wide rock under that. Gave it some welly (in reverse, up a hill, X250 chassis, no I shouldn't start that line of discussion :lol: ) and it flew out. The rock that I jammed in is now a permanent fixture of the field, mind...


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Got to be Bread Trays Used them for years.
Easy to cut and not to diff to store.
And you can pick them up for FREE

Boomba


----------



## georgert1 (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi All, I dont think using stolen bread trays is the right way to do it ,it is not up to the shopkeeper,s to say nae or yae becauser the bread trays are not their property ,it will only get motorhomers a bad name , and do we want that ?? , certainly not !! ,George.


----------



## georgert1 (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi All, i MUST add to the above ,WE ARE NOT THIEVING GYPIES ,


----------



## georgert1 (Sep 23, 2008)

apologies Re; spelling - Gypsies.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*grips*

M&S or Winter tyres


----------

